
Moving on from Highrise - exolymph
https://medium.com/@natekontny/moving-on-from-highrise-94fb26df67e7
======
exolymph
And here's the DHH post: [https://m.signalvnoise.com/highrise-is-back-with-
basecamp-c5...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/highrise-is-back-with-
basecamp-c55fdcf28d9d)

